# Matty's 'Fast road' Audi TT...



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I still dont think im worthy for a build thread to keep updated on here but I will put one up to update as I go along.

Im also on a North East VAG forum called Vagcars so some will already know the car.

Still think a members cars section on the TT forum would be lovely!

Heres how the TT sits currently:



I used to have a Lupo GTI, which was my absolute baby! So the TT had some pretty big boots to fill:

VW Lupo GTI by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr



















So heres the TT's progress thread up to now!

Bought it looking like this


















The spec is as follows:

Audi TT 225 Quattro 
Leather
Heated Seats
A/C
18" RSTT Alloys
6 Speed 
6 CD Changer 
Xenons 
Cruise Control

So yeah, was chuffed to bits!!!

Since then the modifications are:

I try to do as much as I physically can with myself and my brother, constaly using copper grease and anything to keep 
the car as fresh as possible as I like to use modifiying cars as a skill building excersise however being a mechanical fitter does have its perks of the job.

Engine:
APS Remap (Approx 265bhp)
Badger 3" TIP 
Drilled Airbox
SFS Upper boost hoses 
Forge 008P 
3" Pipewerx Downpipe 
3" Decat
And full system in 2.5"
N249 bypass

Chassis:
KW V1 Inox's
KW Tiebars
4 Wheel Alignment (2.2 Rear specified by me) 
LCR 232mm Brembo's / Yellow Stuff Pads / Brembo Solid Disks
R32 Roll bars and bushes
Defcon 2 Sleeves
Haldex Blue

Wheels: 
18" Sportec Mono's coloured in Audi Charcoal Powercoat with a clear coat glossy finish. 
Pirelli PZero Rosso's

Exterior
V6 Front & Grills 
V6 Rear Valance
OSIR Satin rear spoiler
Genuine German all red rear
US Audi Numberplate Blank (On velcro)
Custom Front splitter (Waiting for after winter)

Heres some of the progress pictures: 








Forge 008p









Drilled Airbox using a dremil and some wet and dry.









Osir V6 spoiler









18" Sportec Mono's fresh from the powder coater









Bought some very tatty Brembo calipers and refurbed them myself with Silver Brembo stickers to go with the car. 
I first had the discs skimmed at work but unforutunately they were no good and ended up buying new discs and pads!









I fitted V1 Inox's/Tiebars After they had settled in I needed to raise the front a little to even the height out.









I machined my 20mm spacers to 14mm and created a new spigot to go with the sportecs this week in my spare time at work! The sportecs come with 5mm ones as standard.


















Wheels and brakes fitted!

Badger 5 tip and hoses were fitted around now.


Audi TT by Matty!, on Flickr
Got the US Blank painted up









Locking wheel caps... Its the little things that all add up









Most useful thing ever! Audi Cargo Net









Here is the future splitter that will be going on, no point whilst its still snowing outside!









Haldex Blue - Exciting times ahead!

Got the love back with the car, the Blue controller makes it feel more of a 4WD car instead of a car that inherently under steers alot, and in the snow to me 
was worth every penny, really did impress me and some of the slides it could perform were outstanding:


2-2 by Matty!, on Flickr

Anyways, been collecting a couple of parts.

Got a VDO Boost Gauge from the US of A.










I wanted a VDO gauge after seeing one in a MK1 Golf in PVW (I know performance VW was finally useful) But I specifically wanted it to do Vac/ boost, light up white with a red needle + be in PSI I couldnt find any for sale in to UK that matched that criteria, but some Farmer in USA had one haha. 
The Gauge was packaged with Michigan's Farmers Weekly newspaper pages.

Anyways Im going to put it in my A pillar, I have the Gauge, Some 52mm Tubing for it to house it and an A pillar, which I got for free off a guy at work who is doing a roof chop on an Audi TT...










Starting this soon^










Pipewerx Downpipe and De-cat, I've decided Im going to take the car to Pipewerx themselves to get them to fit the DP and create a full system for me.










De baffled the charge pipe, not sure what it will do, apparently it gives a little more turbo noise but hey ho, we shall see when its fitted and its a free mod!!

Just a tip to anyone who fancys giving it a bash, people say just smash it out with a chisel and hammer, I cut 3 slits into it first with a hacksaw blade and just tapped it all out cracking it as you go along with a hammer and screw driver, some of the other de baffled ones I've noticed people had dented the outer lip, so its just a less agressive way of doing it.

The pipe is currently painted satin black and awaiting time for me to paint the brackets and fit.


DSC06323 by Matty!, on Flickr


DSC06321 by Matty!, on Flickr


DSC06322 by Matty!, on Flickr

Pipewerx 3" Downpipe/Decat and 2.5" System

At first I wasnt happy with the sound I thought it was slightly quiet but after about 10Mins my opinion changed, I opted for a resonated system with a Decat and its seems to have struck a really nice balance, Not too loud but sounds really agressive and is really nice on a motorway.

Could really tell an increased lack of turbo lag too so all in all im really happy! Ordered powerflex Dog bone mounts to go on, however I havnt experienced and vibrations as of yet.

REALLY like this system now, car really does go like mad! My brother did a drive by today with it and it sounds quality! Ill get a vid when the winds not as distracting.

Just washed the car, hate how winter takes its toll on a car  Loving this car now, so glad I didnt sell it.

Anyways here are a few photos of the car 


8-8 by Matty!, on Flickr


www.vagcars.co.uk by Matty!, on Flickr


36 by Matty!, on Flickr
Standard tips

From the vagcars photoshoot


TT by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr


TT R32 LCR by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr


VAGCARs by Kurt Blythman, on Flickr











DSC06324 by Matty!, on Flickr

Got a few things lined up for the future: 
Induction kit of some sort, probably JR Filter and a modified heat shield. 
Got to make the Gauge Pod
Porsche Coolant cap & R8 Cap 
Fit Debaffled pipe
Fit the splitter once it stops snowing. 
and give it another coat of colonite!

Thanks!

Ill keep this thread updated as I go along.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking well mate my Sportecs came with 10 and 15mm spacers


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice looking car mate, similar mods and looks to mine. Makes me want new wheels even more! Keep up the good work.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

excellent thread mate.car is looking sweet. 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great looking TT , loving those sportec's 8)


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Top marks for all your work so far Matty. Love everything you've done and your lupo looked really cool too!


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome looking car!


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

looking well smart m8 !


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

Some great mods there.

Where did you source the blue Haldex controller & what does it actually do?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, love the wheels. 8)


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice car Matt, keep up the good work.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

[smiley=cheers.gif] Some very tasteful mods there matey, looks 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks nice mate, really like that. Any more pics of the splitter? Looks interesting...


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks guys...

The haldex Blue If I recall runs off throttle position over torque so at full throttle its 50/50 split instead of 80front/20rear I found the car more predictable with it.

The splitter is fibreglass, and fairly weighty if Im honest, needs a few bits trimming here and there and a way to mount it securely and should look fairly smart! Once its done I will sort loads of pictures out ect but for now im leaving it off as where I live the snow gets rather heavy!


----------



## beetlejuice (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful car, love the wheels


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Finally got round to fitting the Custom Home Made Splitter...


14 by Matty!, on Flickr


11 by Matty!, on Flickr


12 by Matty!, on Flickr


13 by Matty!, on Flickr


15 by Matty!, on Flickr

Really like it!


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Zisss shall be fitted tomorrow all being well. Its a 42 Draft Designs Intake, I will give my verdict once fitted.



Next on the list...

Forge Intercooler
My Custom Gauge Pod will be hopefully trimmed ready to fit. 
Stage 2 mapping 
In a perfect world some Pole Positions will land themselves in there too.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Loving this thread - awesome work - Car looks great 

Did you notice any extra noise with the de-baffled charge pipe?


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheers!

The slightest difference in noise this sounds daft but at first I didn't notice but after a while it dawned on me that I could hear the turbo noise on the right hand side of the engine and not just the left.

All in all if you're bored on the weekend or something then do it but Its not a mod with substantial gains.


----------



## mcussell (Sep 3, 2011)

looks awesome!! I really like those wheels 8)


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Fitted the 42DD filter today, had abit of trouble with the bolts in the velocitu stack fitting due to a yank not tapping the threads long enough but hey ho got round it by cutting the 1/4" unc bolts.










The sound of this filter is insane! I love how loud the thing dumps off, this car is really starting to put a massive grin on my face.


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome looking TT mate, done well


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice one the progress and the induction kit. I fitted a neuspeed p flo induction kit on mine recently and like you love the sound :mrgreen:


----------



## pats3poa (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm loving your work!

Have you any ideas as to were your getting your stage 2 done? Badger5 or R-tech maybe?

Pat


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheers, as for mapping I will probably end up going to John @ Bigfishtuning for the Stage 2 work.

Got a video of the car last night, with an Incar, Exhaust shot & Fly by to give you all a perspective of what it sounds like to help people out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m97AJwEW ... e=youtu.be


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lovely example that mate, similar to what I want to achieve but with the Quattro sport everything is more exspensive lol!

How you finding the intake? I want to get one off those.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Lovely example that mate, similar to what I want to achieve but with the Quattro sport everything is more exspensive lol!
> 
> How you finding the intake? I want to get one off those.


Why is everything more expensive with the qs? 
The 42DD intake is a great piece of engineering. I will be using one of these during the summer months.  And then VTDA in the winter.

Damien.


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely example that mate, similar to what I want to achieve but with the Quattro sport everything is more exspensive lol!
> ...


Should it not be the opersite way round?


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Got my Homemade retrofitted pillar pod back from the Auto Trimmers in Dormanstown (Redcar) today:


1 by Matty!, on Flickr


3 by Matty!, on Flickr


2 by Matty!, on Flickr

They have done a sterling job and for the price its incredible, its pretty much a 98% match on the rest of the interiors fabric.

Hope to get it fitted for the weekend all being well with time, This is hopefully going to add to the theater of the whole experience of the car.

Booked on a track day too!


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Welllll did my first trackday at croft today!

joined on the last two places of a Jag Drives Club day at Croft which we got the day including professional photos for £90!! Which was good, only downside is it was a quite day so at Sunny Out we had to short shift and keep the noise down past the decibelmeter.

My car really impressed me on the track, was extremely stable and braked just as well, the setup with the Defcon Sleeves and Haldex controller made the car really tuck in and almost slingshot out of bends, was vastly impressed with how the car performed overall and was very capable in its class, managed a whopping 10mpg's too.

Few pics and a Vid...









Pit Straight 





Letting off for Flag give a good dump  





Ill upload the professional photos of me and Higgins(mk2 golf) when they come through.


----------



## lodey23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds really nice


----------



## AN20NYW (Apr 13, 2011)

Your car looks really nice and those wheels!!! 

Makes me excited again seeing as im looking at getting another TT seeing as i had to sell mine a while ago 

Keep the updates coming


----------



## toy4two (Jan 29, 2012)

great car and the best wheels I've seen on a TT


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheers!

The photos keep trickling in but this one is a beauty!


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Matty! said:


> Cheers!
> 
> The photos keep trickling in but this one is a beauty!


Agreed it certiainly is :!: 
Looks great.


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Heres the rest of the Pro shots from Croft, really impressed with the car still, A trackday normally highlights the weak points and there wasn't any in respect apart from abit of brake fade on the last session which was 25mins instead of the usual 15mins, but Im going to retrofit some TTRS Brake Cooling Flaps onto the car when I change the Pads and Tyres.














































Hope you like...

Next to fit is the boost gauge! Thats going to be fun and games.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Some great pic's therw mate.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Matty! said:


> Cheers!
> 
> The photos keep trickling in but this one is a beauty!


That right there is one of the best 'real' photos of a TT I think I've seen. Looks awesome! 8)


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Well,

Today me, the Father and abit of Craig, fitted the dreaded boost gauge, well a few hours later and the lower dash, the glove box, the strut brace, several plugs, and an intake removed its in! HAAAAALELUYAHHH.

Worth it mind, wish I had done it ages ago as the novelty factor of watching it fly up and down is class! Plus it may help me to drive more economical, plus it really adds to the theater of driving the car, so yet another completely homemade mod that im chuffed with.

From this: 


















To this



























*(Engine light on due to decat)

So for anyone installing a boost gauge:

Go from the FRP Vacuum line 
To the plastic wiring tunnel under the induction kit, there is a gap around 3.4 way down enter from there.
Through and into the Skuttle (remove the skuttle) 
through the bung on the left hand side of the pollen filter through the bung
remove the glovebox and the lower dash 
pull the line through and to wherever you desire 
plumb in and wire to the Dimmer switch using the Grey/Blue wire, this will mean the guage will dim and also only come on with the headlights backing up that OEM feel. 
Earth to the earthing post
Check all works
Have fun 

Mod Rating 9/10


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oooh, I like that, no, I really like that. Fantastic job you've done there and I want one please! :wink:

Graham


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice looking car , silver is so the best looking TT colour , I might be a tad biased on that one lol


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

A fantastic looking car you have there, not seen this thread before.

Always loved the Sportecs, didn't think you could even buy them anymore.

Car looks superb, and great to see it getting used in anger as well.


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

The sportecs I stumbled across them cheap! Nearly passed out when I got hold of them! But that might have been because of the weight of them maybe...

Yeahhh its built to be driven, not to be washed!

Although I do wash it... Alot :lol:


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Fitted these today...



TTRS Brake Cooling Flaps.

Had to trim a fair bit off them but I thought I would give them a go! Wont do any harm, more good if anything.

After the track day on the last session I could feel the brakes starting to take the strain from the heat, so every little helps!



Hopefully be at GTI International as I could do with getting an Intercooler + Looks like my kinda show!


----------



## DnoTT (May 28, 2013)

Car's looks amazing, looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

So finally plucked up the courage and fitted the Forge Intercooler yesterday whilst it was awful weather outside!

But of jiggery, pokery and trimming and its on!







I noticed straight away it spools slightly better and holds after 5000rpm cleaner but all this should be tightly knitted together once mapped to get the full benefit.

Heres a rolling shot of it on the way to VW Festival 


So this car is 98% complete, the mapping will be the icing on the cake for this car then I shall just maintain and enjoy it as a fantastic daily driver.

But what has happened is I purchased this as a long term project/play car

1992 Polo G40:


9 by Matty!, on Flickr

Its basically a tin can with a 1.3 8v Supercharged engine kicking out 161bhp 170ft.ibs torque but the little thing only weights 820kgs! it works out at 201bhp per ton!!

Its so hilarious, loud and wayward, I love it, but by god does it not handle, and its already on sports suspension! turns out the Polo's as standard to not have a subframe connecting the two chassis legs so its almost like the are waving at each other going down the road, once thats on it should make it abit more nibleish. 

So anyway cheers for looking!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely car. I want your splitter..


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

That looks very good bud, the wheels especially contrasting against the silver. The list of mods is impressive, are your brembos off a 911? Had some on my Mk2 and they make such a great upgrade.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Matty,
Have just seen this thread, are you based in Guisborough by any chance? If so I saw what appeared to be this car recently whilst out walking and I must say it looks stunning, gotta congratulate you mate you've made the car look great!

Dave


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V smart car,, i q fancy a FMIC but basically i am scared of taking the bumper off  , ( i dont mind mechy things but not good with body work ) and the blue Haldex,, did you find any change in the mpg when you fitted that ?


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

This picture is perfecTTion! Great progress, gave me some great ideas for my build.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Love the G40! - sod the TT

always had a special like for the G40!, Lots of G smiles!

get it on toothed pulleys, 1341 conversion and a stage 3 charger that howls!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

aye,, a GT 40 ,, :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matty! said:


> So finally plucked up the courage and fitted the Forge Intercooler yesterday whilst it was awful weather outside!
> 
> But of jiggery, pokery and trimming and its on!
> 
> ...


The old polo G40 what a little rare beast..  One of my all time fav's. God she looks class on her bbs's..  Great find. Thanks for sharing..

Damien.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

I can remember being a very young boy and my grandad bought a G40 brand new. 

Now he's 88 and drives a 135i..lol


----------



## mario_blue_eyes (Sep 15, 2013)

I must say... Love your TT. Its done the way i want mine to be. Its a mini beast!

Loving the G40 too.. Currently nearly finished my mk1 golf gti campaign G60 conversion. Im a sucker for old skl dubs!


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

G40


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Offers of around £6500 will be entertained for this car.

That includes everything, standard parts, the lot.

Currently on 90,000 (Used daily)
12 Months Tax 
MOT December 2014

Extremely clean throughout.

Brief Spec off the top of my head: 
KW V1's Inox (1.5 year old)
R32 Arbs
Haldex Blue 
Defcon 5 sleeves
Sportec Mono Alloys 
Michelin Pilots Sport 3's 
LCR Brembo Brakes 
Ferodo DS2500 Pads 
Goodridge Lines 
TTRS Brake Ducts

Forge Intercooler 
Pipewerx Downpipe - Decat - Exhaust 
Badger 5 TIP 
42 Draft Design Intake 
SFS Upper Boost hoses 
N249 Bypass 
Custom One off (by myself) Boost guage (in A-Pillar) 
Stage 1 Map by APS 
Forge 008p

Genuine Audi V6 Kit 
OSIR Rear Spoiler (Satin) 
Genuine Audi Rear Light (All red rears) 
Custom (Home made) Front Splitter 
Xenons (From Factory) 
Always waxed with Collonite.

As you can see is been a top dollar build and gets cared for like its a child (Doesnt whine as much) modified by me (dont trust anyone else) and maintained by Vasstech.

Also 
Heres the G40 Now  
Untitled by Matty!, on Flickr
polo g40 by Matty!, on Flickr


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are selling the TT mate 

G40 does look mint though


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> Love the G40! - sod the TT
> 
> always had a special like for the G40!, Lots of G smiles!
> 
> get it on toothed pulleys, 1341 conversion and a stage 3 charger that howls!


+1 - soft spot for me too. first car was a polo coupe s - handled "special" or an acquired taste so to speak.

anyway found this old picture of my old Scirocco that i had for a few months which also handled "special" and then left the driveway forever!..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What you up to now mate ?


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Alot of the parts from this car are now up in the for sale section 

Heres the audi on its final piccys

DSC07921 by Matty!, on Flickr

And heres the G40 now 

Polo G40 by Matty!, on Flickr

Onwards and upwards! Gonna probably regret selling the Audi as it is completely grade A, mechanically and body wise, but change of job means the RWD Itch can be scratched, hopefully in the form of an M3.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

you have PM


----------



## tappit (Jun 25, 2014)

Any suspension parts dont think pm's enabled yet


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Noo Unfortunately keeping the suspesion on it as its been setup correctly so may aswell leave it.

Brakes, Intercooler and Intake are available mind.


----------

